# How To Add Exterior Tv Connection



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

I have mounted a LCD tv inside. The swing arm it's on has a bracket for the inside and one that I mounted outside. Any tips on puttiing a cable connection on the side of the trailer that is tied into the main cable system?

My poor boy method was going to be put a cable connection in the skirting around the bottom, and run cable around to the back side (tucked underneath the camper), then put another connection in the skirting on that side. Then connect to the main trailer cable connection and my added connection with a splitter.

Any better solutions?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

ckibbe said:


> I have mounted a LCD tv inside. The swing arm it's on has a bracket for the inside and one that I mounted outside. Any tips on puttiing a cable connection on the side of the trailer that is tied into the main cable system?
> 
> My poor boy method was going to be put a cable connection in the skirting around the bottom, and run cable around to the back side (tucked underneath the camper), then put another connection in the skirting on that side. Then connect to the main trailer cable connection and my added connection with a splitter.
> 
> Any better solutions?


It would help to know which Outback you have, I will tell you how I am planning on doing it in mine. I have an '05 25 RSS. To the right of the sink is a knee high tv shelf. On the side of the sink counter is the cable outlet. I plan on putting a splitter before that outlet and mount it inside the lower cupboard, behind said outlet. From the splitter I will go through the exterior wall beside the outside camp kitchen. and make an outside outlet. Not sure what kind of box or outlet I will use. I would like to find something like the cable "in" jack on the back of my camper

Hope this helps!!

Russ


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

russlg said:


> It would help to know which Outback you have, I will tell you how I am planning on doing it in mine. I have an '05 25 RSS. To the right of the sink is a knee high tv shelf. On the side of the sink counter is the cable outlet. I plan on putting a splitter before that outlet and mount it inside the lower cupboard, behind said outlet. From the splitter I will go through the exterior wall beside the outside camp kitchen. and make an outside outlet. Not sure what kind of box or outlet I will use. I would like to find something like the cable "in" jack on the back of my camper
> 
> Hope this helps!!
> 
> Russ


I also have the 25 rss. That sounds like a doable solution. I am ordering the cable in jack from my rv dealer, he has them in a catalog.

Will you just drill through and throug the wall? I imagine if you seal up around the cable in jack and in side around the hole it should be fine.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I installed a jack just inside the left side of the camp kitchen. Originally I planned to just tap off the back of the existing jack by the tv stand but I didn't want to mess with the power boost and all that. So I put a second jack on the plate by the tv stand and from the back of that one to the jack in the camp kitchen. So when there's a Saturday night race while we're camping or college basketball while its raining at Martinsville etc., I plug a short cable in the original jack by the tv stand and back into the new/2nd jack on the plate that feeds the jack outside. The outside stove cover makes a good tv stand as well. I felt much more comfortable drilling a hole in the side of the camp kitchen that the side of the Outback. Hope this helps.

Brad


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

ckibbe said:


> It would help to know which Outback you have, I will tell you how I am planning on doing it in mine. I have an '05 25 RSS. To the right of the sink is a knee high tv shelf. On the side of the sink counter is the cable outlet. I plan on putting a splitter before that outlet and mount it inside the lower cupboard, behind said outlet. From the splitter I will go through the exterior wall beside the outside camp kitchen. and make an outside outlet. Not sure what kind of box or outlet I will use. I would like to find something like the cable "in" jack on the back of my camper
> 
> Hope this helps!!
> 
> Russ


I also have the 25 rss. That sounds like a doable solution. I am ordering the cable in jack from my rv dealer, he has them in a catalog.

Will you just drill through and throug the wall? I imagine if you seal up around the cable in jack and in side around the hole it should be fine.
[/quote]
I haven't got to that "job" on my punch list yet. I just noticed all that when I was cleaning the unit and thought hat would be an easy place to add a jack. What brad said about the jack is true though, I may want to analyze that part of it. Don't want to mess with power boost....


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

russlg said:


> It would help to know which Outback you have, I will tell you how I am planning on doing it in mine. I have an '05 25 RSS. To the right of the sink is a knee high tv shelf. On the side of the sink counter is the cable outlet. I plan on putting a splitter before that outlet and mount it inside the lower cupboard, behind said outlet. From the splitter I will go through the exterior wall beside the outside camp kitchen. and make an outside outlet. Not sure what kind of box or outlet I will use. I would like to find something like the cable "in" jack on the back of my camper
> 
> Hope this helps!!
> 
> Russ


I also have the 25 rss. That sounds like a doable solution. I am ordering the cable in jack from my rv dealer, he has them in a catalog.

Will you just drill through and throug the wall? I imagine if you seal up around the cable in jack and in side around the hole it should be fine.
[/quote]
I haven't got to that "job" on my punch list yet. I just noticed all that when I was cleaning the unit and thought hat would be an easy place to add a jack. What brad said about the jack is true though, I may want to analyze that part of it. Don't want to mess with power boost....
[/quote]

What is the issue with the power boost? Is it a concern that that there is not enough amplification for the additional jack?


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

Got r done! Added the connection like russlg said, worked fine. Got a cable jack from my local rv dealer, punched a hole in the wall a little larger than the cable, put a splitter in the cabinet behind the drawers and tied into the cable supply running to the cable outlet near the rear door. Looks like it came from the factory....


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

ckibbe said:


> Got r done! Added the connection like russlg said, worked fine. Got a cable jack from my local rv dealer, punched a hole in the wall a little larger than the cable, put a splitter in the cabinet behind the drawers and tied into the cable supply running to the cable outlet near the rear door. Looks like it came from the factory....


Umm pics please!!!


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...811_3_30261.jpg

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...811_3_57035.jpg

Thanks for your help!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

ckibbe said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...811_3_30261.jpg
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...811_3_57035.jpg
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Very nice job!!!!


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Where do you get the power from?


----------

